

Is GitHub Racist? - robin_reala
http://shkspr.mobi/blog/2013/06/is-github-racist/

======
jgeorge
Hot button inflammatory accusation. If the developers don't support non-
English languages, which of the possible reasons do you think it may be?

1) Github developers aren't particularly internationalization-aware. Because,
y'know, every other piece of software on the planet is completely i18n aware.

2) Github developers don't have the resources to support non-English languages
because they a) may not know the language, b) may not have the ability to
engage someone who does, or c) both of the above?

3) Github developers are all white Anglo-Saxon racists who hate anyone on the
planet with the first bit of skin pigmentation and want to express this sheer
hatred in the only way they know how: by only supporting English.

(Hint: it's not #3.)

------
DigitalSea
Oh man, so not supporting language other than English characters in a Git name
is racist? I stopped reading after I saw that. The thing that really gets in
my grill about racism is people who make a racist situation out of a non-
racist situation. There is nothing racist here, it's like going to another
country and calling people racist because they don't speak your language and
can only speak their own.

------
noerps
No, but people may be.

